# Daisy chain routers?



## sforslind (Nov 29, 2003)

I'm running an SMC7004ABR (wired) router daisy-chained to an SMC switch/hub. I like it because it features a print server that's totally independent of Windows, and none of the other local network computers need to be running to print to the network printer. It's accomodating 6 PCs and a Mac nicely.
I just purchased a Belkin 802.11b Wireless router to accomodate my daughters' laptops, but we don't want to use the Belkin exclusively, as we'd lose the SMC print server feature. Can the new wireless router be daisy-chained to the SMC wired to give us both wireless [and wired] networking capability and still have the print server capability? Yes, we want the best of both worlds, I know... 
Steve
[email protected]


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to do the following configuration for the wireless router.

- Disable it's DHCP server.
- Change it's base IP address to something outside the range of your DHCP server's range, but in the same subnet.
- Plug the wireless router into the other router, using a LAN prot on each, crossover cable as necessary.
- Do NOT connect ANYTHING to the WAN port on the wireless router.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

right, i agree with johnwill, using the wireless router as a non serving hub would be the only way i can see this working.

thats the only way ive ever found to daisy chain routers.

~BoB~


----------

